

Did Socialmoth (YC 07) join the "simple blogging" battle?  - rokhayakebe
http://socialmoth.com

======
socmoth
no, i just deleted the socialmoth vhost in my apache so it falls through to
the isdeluxe.com entry which is on the same box.

isdeluxe is very tumblr-esque project of mine.

so yes, i made both and isdeluxe is 'simple' blogging. but it is unlikely that
socialmoth.com will always point to isdeluxe

yes and no :)

